# LED replacement for halogen bulb?



## zannej (Jul 22, 2015)

Does anyone know if there is an LED equivalent of this 120v 75W halogen bulb? It's for a ceiling fan and is a little over 2-inches long.






It has an E11 base (I'm guessing the E is for Edison). I've tried looking online, but haven't yet found an equivalent LED bulb. Bulbs tend to burn out quickly in my house or get blown by power surges, so just in case I wanted to find an LED replacement. LED bulbs seem to fare better.


----------



## slownsteady (Jul 22, 2015)

https://duckduckgo.com/?q=e11+led+bulb&t=ffsb&ia=products


----------



## zannej (Jul 22, 2015)

Thanks, slownsteady. Still no hits. Found halogen bulbs. Maybe they don't make them in LED yet. It's a T4 shape I think...

Wait, I found this: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00REAN1S2/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20
but it says it is 35W equivalent

and http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00RVOE0N6/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20 which is 80W equivalent. 

I can't remember if its bad to have lower wattage than the socket or if that was higher wattage...

but I see the latter one needs 110v and the light specifies 120v... bleh.


----------



## slownsteady (Jul 22, 2015)

right across the top of that page, were pix of 5 different LED bulbs. You may not find an exact replacement, right down to the equivalent wattage. Think in terms of lumens.


----------



## zannej (Jul 22, 2015)

Yeah, I saw some of the things had bad reviews and weren't anywhere near the wattage. I'm not sure what the current lumens is. I just want to make sure that whatever I put in won't fry something or get fried.


----------



## slownsteady (Jul 22, 2015)

If you are having voltage issues, you may be wiser in sticking to the cheaper, easy to replace halogen bulbs. The spikes are very likely to shorten the life of the LED electronics, and they would be expensive to replace frequently.


----------



## beachguy005 (Jul 23, 2015)

Your halogen lamp puts out about 1000 lumens.  You're probably not going to find an LED equal, especially at that size.
A couple of things to consider.  110 volts or 120 volts, relative to what your fixture or bulb says, is the same.  You say tomato, I say tomato.
When ever you replace those types of halogen you need to keep your fingers off the glass because oily fingerprints conduct heat and shorten the life.  Use a tissue when you install a new bulb.
Also, if you use a dimmer on the fixture that the halogen is in you will increase the life, even if you only dim it 10%.  The other side of that coin is you can usually find that bulb in 130 volt.  Which works fine and acts like it's dimmed giving it longer life.


----------



## zannej (Jul 23, 2015)

Thanks, Beachguy. My mother told me AFTER I had touched the bulb that you aren't supposed to touch it with your hands. oops.

I don't believe the ceiling fan has more than one light setting. I think its just on and off. My brother is happy to have a remote control for his fan now because the old fan had the pulls that would get in his way and he kept breaking them.

I guess I can wait until the halogen one dies to find a replacement. I hope it lasts awhile and maybe by the time it does go, there will be a good replacement in LED.


----------



## beachguy005 (Jul 23, 2015)

If that bulb is in a ceiling fan, that's another part of the problem.  Incandescent bulbs don't like vibration as it shortens the life.


----------



## zannej (Jul 24, 2015)

I guess that explains some of the burn-outs. We have ceiling fans in just about every room. One in the front entry room, two in the kitchen, one with 4 bulbs in the living room, one with the blades installed upsidedown in the laundry room, and one in each bedroom. My Evergo model that was installed in the 80s is still running but my brother got one a few years back and it already died.


----------



## bud16415 (Jul 24, 2015)

zannej said:


> I guess that explains some of the burn-outs. We have ceiling fans in just about every room. One in the front entry room, two in the kitchen, one with 4 bulbs in the living room, one with the blades installed upsidedown in the laundry room, and one in each bedroom. My Evergo model that was installed in the 80s is still running but my brother got one a few years back and it already died.


 

How do you install the blades upside down?


----------



## zannej (Jul 24, 2015)

bud16415 said:


> How do you install the blades upside down?


I don't know, but it looked like the fan kit got put on wrong. The tenants screwed with the fan and did it and they managed to royally mess up the plumbing in the house too.





I think they put the blade arms on first and thought they had to be that way so they could attach the blades-- I guess... 

You'll notice that the molding that held the ceiling tiles up is gone. They also tore the wall panels off and we had to cover that up.

Same morons that took the trap off of the shower and vented it through the lavatory with a pressure tee...


----------



## bud16415 (Jul 25, 2015)

zannej said:


> I don't know, but it looked like the fan kit got put on wrong. The tenants screwed with the fan and did it and they managed to royally mess up the plumbing in the house too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I dont think the blades are on upside down I think the whole motor is upside down. I didnt even think you could do that but sure looks like it to me.


----------



## zannej (Jul 25, 2015)

bud16415 said:


> I dont think the blades are on upside down I think the whole motor is upside down. I didnt even think you could do that but sure looks like it to me.



Yeah, I used the wrong terminology. My ex-tenants are morons.
I have no idea how they accomplished that.
http://www.houserepairtalk.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## beachguy005 (Jul 25, 2015)

It's a stem mount fan and that stem can only be mounted on the proper side.  The fan isn't upside down.  It may be just that those blade brackets are able to be mounted either way.


----------



## bud16415 (Jul 25, 2015)

beachguy005 said:


> It's a stem mount fan and that stem can only be mounted on the proper side. The fan isn't upside down. It may be just that those blade brackets are able to be mounted either way.


 

i guess you are right. i think i have put up close to 50 fans mostly hunters and the blade holders always were low motor above, but after google image search i see the ones that have the motor below. most of them dont have that style of blade holders though I guess thats what had me scratching my head.


----------



## nealtw (Jul 27, 2015)

I just put a cheap fan together that the blade and the brackets had to bolted together and then installed. The blades had a curve on the back side and a straight edge on the front, so they could be put on backwards.


----------



## bud16415 (Jul 27, 2015)

Most of the fans I have put together the blades are a different color on each side. Say black wood grain one side and brown wood grain the other. You pick what you want and put that side down. Most fans have the blade tip just like zannej&#8217;s like a left handed thread. Looking up they turn CCW to blow air down.


----------



## zannej (Jul 28, 2015)

I think they switched the mounting to dry to get the fan to draw air up or something because of moisture. Its in the laundry room and there is no moisture vent in that room. It looks like moisture made the stencils run/bleed a bit.


----------



## nealtw (Jul 28, 2015)

I did say a cheap one. They had labels on the blade, this side to braket. On the braket they had a label, this side up. I had a 50/50 chance and got it wrong. All they had to say was put labels together.


----------



## zannej (Jul 29, 2015)

For some reason the lack of instructions reminded me of the instructions my father got for a completely clear computer case. The instructions said "Put on white gloves. Enjoy self". And that was about it for the writing.


----------

